# Adding LGD to my homestead



## Familyties (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi all! I'd love your input on my set up! I live on 40 acres in California and have a 2 acre fenced pasture for my mixed flock of chickens and ducks. 9 are mature and outside and we are brooding a big batch of meat birds plus another 14 layers and 12 ducks. We recently got a pyr/Antolian puppy who's in training. I am looking to add an adult and found a four year old pyr/Antolian that I'm going to see today. He's in a home now with dogs, kids and chickens so I hope he's a good fit! Any advice on integrating everybody? I know an adult should take a couple months but does that then cut down on the puppy training time? Would she be able to be trusted with the flock sooner if the adult were on duty and training her? What specific things should I look for on this dog today. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

LGD's won't "bond" with birds, and it's not a good idea to try to make pets out of them.

Anatolians tend to be headstrong, and I don't foresee a good outcome here.

For birds you're better off relying on fences for protection, and a yard dog outside the pastures for a pet.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> LGD's won't "bond" with birds, and it's not a good idea to try to make pets out of them.
> 
> Anatolians tend to be headstrong, and I don't foresee a good outcome here.
> 
> For birds you're better off relying on fences for protection, and a yard dog outside the pastures for a pet.


Very much agree. Good luck.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hmmmm I think you just might be in for a rude awakening Familyties. I've only had my one LGD (a Bulgarian Karakachan); however, from what I've read from people on this forum is that they are used for large stock, i.e. goats, sheep, etc. I do know my Karakachan DOES guard my assortment of fowl; however, I don't think she has "bonded" with them even though I've seen her protects them. (I saw her recently chase a flying predator across my pasture to make sure it didn't land; and I'm quite sure it had been after one of my fowl.)

With that being said, a Karakachan is quite different from a mixed LGD like your pyr/Antolian; so about all I can do is wish you the best.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I strongly recommend that you go to Bountiful Farm website - it's a wonderful collection of articles on raising and training and working with the LGDs. Go to the LGD Seminar. Dan and Paula Lane worked with the Pyrs for many years - don't breed or take in rescues any more, but are a wealth of info. It's good, proven, experienced info for you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

cowbelle said:


> I strongly recommend that you go to *Bountiful Farm* website - it's a wonderful collection of articles on raising and training and working with the LGDs. Go to the LGD Seminar. Dan and Paula Lane worked with the Pyrs for many years - don't breed or take in rescues any more, but are a wealth of info. It's good, proven, experienced info for you.


Good advice:

http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm


----------



## Familyties (Mar 4, 2016)

We will be adding sheep soon. I should have mentioned that, sorry! We are just building the pen. I know they won't "bond" I just don't want them to eat them! I was able to get a four year old male LGD that is perfect and very gentle but is already helping keep the puppy in line. I will work with them both on the chickens (the male has already been with chickens and goats in his previous home without issue so I just need him to accept ours as part of his territory and teach the puppy). I can always keep the chickens separate but would love to have them together and keep the pasture open. We have every kind of predator out there, hawks, owls, bobcats, foxes... They are of course safely cooped at night.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

We have always had pyranees and raise them with all of our livestock and our chickens, geese and ducks. We have had to work with the young ones to teach them not to play with the poultry but after enclosing them (with us) in a very small area and scolding them when they even look at the birds wrong they seem to understand. Sometimes it takes patience. This spring we had two pups that got ahold of a duck. They were locked up in a small area a few days and daily we put some of the poultry in with them and were vigilant in our scoldings (we never hit or used any other physical means of scolding). We raised our voices in a warning tone. We have had no more problems from these two. I agree with some above and don't believe the dogs actually bond with the poultry but they do keep predators away. Our waterfowl live at the pond with a little shelter and they do just fine as long as "bear" is on the job.


----------



## Familyties (Mar 4, 2016)

The bountiful farms seminar is perfect!! THANKS! I've been looking for something like this. I keep getting bits of info here and there and much of it conflicting. I see we have done some things out of order but I will get it all in line follow her advise from here on out.


----------



## Familyties (Mar 4, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> LGD's won't "bond" with birds, and it's not a good idea to try to make pets out of them.
> 
> Anatolians tend to be headstrong, and I don't foresee a good outcome here.
> 
> For birds you're better off relying on fences for protection, and a yard dog outside the pastures for a pet.





Bearfootfarm said:


> Good advice:
> 
> http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm





grandma12703 said:


> We have always had pyranees and raise them with all of our livestock and our chickens, geese and ducks. We have had to work with the young ones to teach them not to play with the poultry but after enclosing them (with us) in a very small area and scolding them when they even look at the birds wrong they seem to understand. Sometimes it takes patience. This spring we had two pups that got ahold of a duck. They were locked up in a small area a few days and daily we put some of the poultry in with them and were vigilant in our scoldings (we never hit or used any other physical means of scolding). We raised our voices in a warning tone. We have had no more problems from these two. I agree with some above and don't believe the dogs actually bond with the poultry but they do keep predators away. Our waterfowl live at the pond with a little shelter and they do just fine as long as "bear" is on the job.


Thats a great idea! Do you have any advise about a mean hen pecking at the dog? That's not helping anything. One person said to stay with the dogs and the chickens and have a little stick to peck back at the chicken with. I sat with both dogs in the large chicken area yesterday. The puppy was restrained on my lap. She never lunged and the chickens didn't approach. I'll try the small area next. We do plan to get sheep. I guess I'd better hurry up and get them!


----------



## Familyties (Mar 4, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Good advice:
> 
> http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm





cowbelle said:


> I strongly recommend that you go to Bountiful Farm website - it's a wonderful collection of articles on raising and training and working with the LGDs. Go to the LGD Seminar. Dan and Paula Lane worked with the Pyrs for many years - don't breed or take in rescues any more, but are a wealth of info. It's good, proven, experienced info for you.


The bountiful farms seminar is perfect!! THANKS! I've been looking for something like this. I keep getting bits of info here and there and much of it conflicting. I see we have done some things out of order but I will get it all in line follow her advise from here on out.


----------



## Familyties (Mar 4, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> LGD's won't "bond" with birds, and it's not a good idea to try to make pets out of them.
> 
> Anatolians tend to be headstrong, and I don't foresee a good outcome here.
> 
> For birds you're better off relying on fences for protection, and a yard dog outside the pastures for a pet.





basketti said:


> Very much agree. Good luck.





motdaugrnds said:


> Hmmmm I think you just might be in for a rude awakening Familyties. I've only had my one LGD (a Bulgarian Karakachan); however, from what I've read from people on this forum is that they are used for large stock, i.e. goats, sheep, etc. I do know my Karakachan DOES guard my assortment of fowl; however, I don't think she has "bonded" with them even though I've seen her protects them. (I saw her recently chase a flying predator across my pasture to make sure it didn't land; and I'm quite sure it had been after one of my fowl.)
> 
> With that being said, a Karakachan is quite different from a mixed LGD like your pyr/Antolian; so about all I can do is wish you the best.


We will be adding sheep soon. I should have mentioned that, sorry! We are just building the pen. I know they won't "bond" I just don't want them to eat them! I was able to get a four year old male LGD that is perfect and very gentle but is already helping keep the puppy in line. I will work with them both on the chickens (the male has already been with chickens and goats in his previous home without issue so I just need him to accept ours as part of his territory and teach the puppy). I can always keep the chickens separate but would love to have them together and keep the pasture open. We have every kind of predator out there, hawks, owls, bobcats, foxes... They are of course safely cooped at night.


----------



## Familyties (Mar 4, 2016)

sorry for all the repeat posts, just learned how the quoting works on here! I really appreciate everyone's input, thanks!


----------

